# General > Biodiversity >  Anyone identify this Moth

## Solus

Spotted the large moth when out today for a walk, easily 2 1/2 inches and lovely to look at and some amazing markings on its body once it moved its wings a bit. not the greatest pics but hopefully someone will know what type it is.

----------


## wifie

Sorry no moth expert but amazing find Solus - love it's stripey markings!  :Smile:

----------


## Solus

Pictures dont do it justice, i was amazed at its size.

----------


## teenybash

I think it might be a red barred tortrix..............you might need to google for info though.

----------


## horse

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrius_cingulata

looks like this one :Grin:

----------


## Welcomefamily

My initial reaction was a sphina ligustri which is normally the largest residential hawk moth, (this is in a similar family to the agrius cingulata which is found generally in the southern hemisphere.) As I am no great expert on hawk moths however it looks to big for one of them if you say it was 2.5inches. In which way was it 2.5inches?? wingspan or length???

----------


## Welcomefamily

http://ukmoths.org.uk/show.php?id=1750
Convolvulus Hawk Moth (agrius convolvulus)

----------


## wifie

> Pictures dont do it justice, i was amazed at its size.


Blimey solus - just read again - 2 1/2 inches!  ::

----------


## Solus

Certainly looks like that one welcomefamily, easily 2 1/2 inches in length, it did make to fly away and spread its wings and they were a fair size. Had it walking up my arm for a bit before I set him back down in a sheltered spot out of the wind.

----------


## TBH

The closest example I can find is a privet hawkmoth:
http://www.david.element.ukgateway.n...s/image012.jpg

----------


## Thumper

It is a hawk moth,I had one in my garden last week and nearly died when I saw the size of it  ::  It wasnt fying so my kids "rescued" it and we called Mary legg for advice she told us that its a hawk moth and that they cant fly during the day and to put it near a bush so that it could get away,the kids did that and away it went.....thankfully!It really was huge!!x

----------


## Welcomefamily

> The closest example I can find is a privet hawkmoth:
> http://www.david.element.ukgateway.n...s/image012.jpg


 
Sorry TBH, I should have made my post clearer sphina ligustri is a privet hawkmoth, its a smaller version but the largest residential hawkmoth, the other one is a regular visitor. I am more in to Peppermoths and spent many nights catching them many years ago.

----------


## Ricco

> http://ukmoths.org.uk/show.php?id=1750
> Convolvulus Hawk Moth (agrius convolvulus)


I would agree with Welcomefamily - definitely convolvulous.

----------

